# older expats



## Vicky90 (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone know where is a good place to socialise for us older expats?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Vicky90 said:


> Does anyone know where is a good place to socialise for us older expats?


The question is a little too vague to give an answer (older..what age group? common interests? working or not? likes/dislikes?)


----------



## Vicky90 (Oct 1, 2012)

Over 50 and still working. I'm surrounded by twentysomethings which is nice but it does make me feel really old. I'm just looking for somewhere to meet people of a similar age to socialise - have a drink/meal/visit places/walk and talk etc.


----------



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Vicky, 
I am working too. Would like to meet someone to do fun stuff with. I am in my mid 40s, is that too young?
PM me if you are interested i meeting up. I like eating/movies/music/walking ( i have a dog).
I live on the island.
Kind regards
Lotta


----------

